# Best Small chainsaw pros and cons



## Jacey

I am trying to replace a several year old lightweight Echo and wondered what you all thought was the best out there, for ease of use and all around performance. Don't use it a lot in our landscaping business..but have been known to cut down some pretty serious trees and done pruning. Would like to replace the Echo, perhaps with another one, or perhaps Stihl, as I notice they have made improvements such as a no tool tensioner, and aid to starting features.. Have only had Echos in the past, but when they become terminally finicky, I just want to throw them out the window. Any advice muchly appreciated.:notworthy


----------



## Kgmz

We have 2 Shindaiwa 300 saws with 14" bars, a Stihl 034AV with 20" bar, and a Stihl 038AV Magnum with 28" bar, and a Stihl 090 with 36" bar.

For small saws the Shidaiwa's are great, we have had them for quite a few years now and have never had any problems. They are fast cutters for their size, and we have only had to do normal maintenance like replacing the bars a few times.

We use the Stihl's for falling or cutting big logs, and use the Shindaiwa's for limbing or small stuff.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm

My buddy has been a small engine mechanic for ten years and says the small echos are the best ones. Huskavarna(sp) is good too,he gave me one and is really nice. He said the larger stihl are also good.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

In order of quality and performance:

1. Stihl

2. Stihl

3. Stihl

4. Husqvarna

11. Echo

:whistling

Anyone have any experience with Red Max chainsaws? I have used their blowers and edgers/whackers and I certainly liked them


----------



## dayspring

I Like my little 14 inch Makita


----------



## Jacey

MALCO.New.York said:


> In order of quality and performance:
> 
> 1. Stihl
> 
> 2. Stihl
> 
> 3. Stihl
> 
> 4. Husqvarna
> 
> 11. Echo
> 
> :whistling
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Red Max chainsaws? I have used their blowers and edgers/whackers and I certainly liked them


Do you have experience with smaller Stihl chainsaws? Seems like all the poz comments were about the larger ones. My local small engine guy swears by them, and absolutely HATES working on Echo..another reason I am contemplating the shift over. There is a Stihl arbor saw (I mean, what other use is there really?) that is so lightweight it actually hangs on your belt while you're up in the trees! Not sure the trade-off for that advantage. Would love feed-back on the Stihl lightweight Arbor saw, 309.00 locally here in Texas, compared to 259.00 and 189 respectively for the other smaller Stihl chainsaws.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Jacey said:


> Do you have experience with smaller Stihl chainsaws? Seems like all the poz comments were about the larger ones. My local small engine guy swears by them, and absolutely HATES working on Echo..another reason I am contemplating the shift over. There is a Stihl arbor saw (I mean, what other use is there really?) that is so lightweight it actually hangs on your belt while you're up in the trees! Not sure the trade-off for that advantage. Would love feed-back on the Stihl lightweight Arbor saw, 309.00 locally here in Texas, compared to 259.00 and 189 respectively for the other smaller Stihl chainsaws.



I have done a few Technical Tree Felling gigs. Anyone I ever worked with uses Stihl. (an occasional Husqvarna) And yes hanging off your belt on a lanyard, preferably a bungee lanyard, a little longer than your legs.

All the REAL Arborists I know do not use a rope Flipline around the tree. They use a chain so you can not accidentally cut your self off the tree and fall.


----------



## Double-A

Just like the chick in the video, we use a Stihl when installing Ikea cabinets.


----------



## Jacey

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have done a few Technical Tree Felling gigs. Anyone I ever worked with uses Stihl. (an occasional Husqvarna) And yes hanging off your belt on a lanyard, preferably a bungee lanyard, a little longer than your legs.
> 
> All the REAL Arborists I know do not use a rope Flipline around the tree. They use a chain so you can not accidentally cut your self off the tree and fall to.



Lucking out with both you Stihl guys online. Maybe I can tap both of you for your respective insights. Malco~Are you familiar with the new ligtweight self adjusting Stihls, no primer bulb which my small engine guy thinks is a plus, not rated for commercial use, but he suggested for as much as i use them they would last for years. The more expensive lightweight arbor saw has the bulb and I believe the standard tool tensioner. I am thinking of going with the mid-range price, no tool tensioner, no primer bulb, easy start feature, 259.00, but could possibly be persuaded to go the 309 for the lightweight arbor saw.

Cabinet guy..do you have an opinion ? What are you using? :notworthy


----------



## MALCO.New.York

I can not help you on the new equipment there Jacey. I do not or would not think twice about going to an Arborist shop. They will, if they are REAL Arborists and not a garden center, let trya them out on real wood there at the shop.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Double-A said:


> Just like the chick in the video, we use a Stihl when installing Ikea cabinets.


Kill the chick-with-the-saw! Kill. Kill. Kill.


----------



## Jacey

Yeah..I thought I could get a cross reference consumer guide type website to come up on the subject...to no avail. Consumer reports was just a pain to navigate with the &%$#@ dial-up. I am extremely rural, no arborists shops, just an Ace Hardware, (stihl headquarters for the most part) Home Depot, (had nothing) and Sutherlands...Had an interesting assortment, but nothing in stock! Nor tech guy to get info on.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Sorry I can not be of more assistance! Either way, I do not believe that you can go wrong!


Mark


----------



## Kgmz

The best place to get the answers to your questions is at the Arborist Forum.

http://www.arboristsite.com/


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm

Stihl also makes two grades, one for pros and other for h.o's. I believe if the model number ends in an even number it is pro. It will have a metal gas tank rather that a plastic one.Other features as well. Ask a rep to make sure.


----------



## chris n

Just like the chick in the video,

Where is this??


----------



## MALCO.New.York

At the bottom of your ContractorTalk.com screen. It is a Stihl that has no chain on it. 


I posted a thread last week about the repetitiveness of this video and I found out that I was not the only one who was absolutely tired of this advert!!!


http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=36525&highlight=chick+chainsaw


----------



## chris n

At the bottom of your ContractorTalk.com screen. It is a Stihl that has no chain on it. 


Thanks,I had not even seen it


----------



## Double-A

chris n said:


> At the bottom of your ContractorTalk.com screen. It is a Stihl that has no chain on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,I had not even seen it


Correct. The advice from Ikea was to use the Stihl as a hammer be grasping it by the bar. Or we could use silicone, our choice.


----------



## Jacey

Wow...the chat sure has deteriorated since I went off to look at the Arborists site as recommended back there. Those guys are SERIOUSLY COMPENSATIONAL....completely dismissed the SMALL in the chainsaw topic line. VROOOMMMVRROOMM...luckily some guy's wife finally got a hold of the subject and steered it back on the road. Maybe we should invite her over here!:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

What do you mean by "dismissed the small". If so what do they recommend?

Please copy and paste the link address for your post over there to save us the trouble of searching. I am interested in reading it!


----------



## Tonyeo

MALCO.New.York said:


> Anyone have any experience with Red Max chainsaws? I have used their blowers and edgers/whackers and I certainly liked them



Malco I have been looking for a cheap chainsaw for home use and came across this site http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=66515
I know I seem to live my life in HD lately but if this is true and I don't see why not the Ryobi for $119 is a steal, I just picked one up but have not used it yet.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Tonyeo said:


> Malco I have been looking for a cheap chainsaw for home use and came across this site http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=66515
> I know I seem to live my life in HD lately but if this is true and I don't see why not the Ryobi for $119 is a steal, I just picked one up but have not used it yet.



Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## brendankiely

Either Stihl (Germany) or Husqvarna (Sweden), e.g. the Husqvarna X-Torq

More info: http://best-gear.org/husqvarna-18-inch-50-2cc-x-torq-2-cycle-gas-powered-chain-saw-with-smart-start/


----------



## Acres

yay a new but damn old thread... Small stihls BLOW now.. Words that will go onto anyones grave that repeats this

*made improvements *such as a no tool tensioner, *and aid to starting features*


----------



## txgencon

All the real professionals here use the little Red Max 12" saw for climbing work and Stihl saws for the larger stuff.


----------

